# 2012 SM Rescue Raffle Drawing



## Lacie's Mom

*The drawing has begun. :chili::chili: The name of each winner (and ticket number) is listed next to the prize (below). I will be drawing 1 Special Prize and 10 Regular Prizes at 2:00 p.m., 2:30 p.m. 3:00 p.m., 3:30 p.m. and 4:00 p.m. Mountain Time.*

*If you are the winner of a prize, please contact the person that donated the prize to make arrangements for shipping, etc.*

*Again -- thanks so much for all the wonderful prize donations as well as all the money that we raised to help the little white fluffs. You are truly a wonderful group. I love you all. :chili::chili::chili::chili::chili:*
I'm getting the list of prizes started. I've heard from some of you and will be posting more prizes each day.

Remember that to win any of these wonderful prizes, you will need to donate to a rescue organization or no-kill shelter of your choice. Once you've made your donation, please email me your receipt/proof of donation to [email protected] and I will issue you tickets for the Rescue Raffle.

Tickets for the Regular Prizes are $5/each or 13 for $60 (1 extra ticket). You can donate to multiple rescues and all donations will be combined for tickets.

Tickets for Special Prizes are $25/each.

Remember to let me know if you want Regular Prize Tickets or Special Prize Tickets or a combination of both when you email me your donation info.


----------



## Lacie's Mom

These are the prizes that will be the *SPECIAL PRIZES* -- tickets for these prizes will be *$25/each or 5 tickets for each $100 donated* (i.e., 1 extra Raffle Ticket).

*Prize 1 - *Donated by Lacie's Mom - Susan Lanci Harness and Leash (winner will have choice of color and style) and Susan Lanci Shoulder carrier (choice of color) and Susan Lanci "to-go" dishes (choice of color). *Won by edelweiss (Sandi, Kitzel and Liesel) - Ticket #8575*
*







*


























*Prize 2 - *Donated by The Malt Shoppe - handpainted Christmas Ornament of your fluff (will be done after the Raffle). Examples of some of Claire's beautiful ornaments. I was lucky enough to receive a Christmas Ornament that Claire did of Secret (from Secret's Secret Santa, Tyler) and mine is on display year round and is to die for. Claire is sooooooo talented. *Won by snowballpie's mommi (Marie and Snowball) - Ticket #8558*



























*Prize 3 - *Donated by LJSquishy (Lisa) - Beauiful Maltese Pendant from the Bradford Collection.*Won by summergirl73 (Bridget and Lady Bella) - Ticket #8553* 


















*Prize 4 - *Donated by Lacies Mom (Lynn and Lacie) - Small handpainted leather purse (can be used as purse or grooming bag) with Red handpainted Madan Brush, Red Madan Comb and Red Band Cutters*Won by AprilB (April, Rose, Lily and Eva) Ticket #8588* 





































*Prize 5 - *Donated by Lacies Mom (Lynn and Lacie) - *CHOICE of:Won by socalyte (Jackie, Pippa and Cozette) - Ticket #8565*
*a) Plush Princess House*









*b) Plush Barn*









*c) Malibu Dream Car Bed*









*d) Pet Gear Booster Card Seat (Small or Medium) and Easy Rider Harness for Cars*


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Now for the regular prizes - tickets are $5/ea or 13 tickets for every $60 donated (1 extra ticket). *Won by KAG (Kerry and her girls) - Ticket #2373*

*Prize 6 -* Donated by Lacie's Mom - $50 Gift Certificate to Pampered Pet Boutique (Crystal's Store)


----------



## Lacie's Mom

*Prize 7 - *Donated by BellarataMaltese (Stacey & Marina) - $50 Gift Certificate to PetEdge or other vendor of winner's choice. - *Won by ckanen2n (Carole and Giovanni) - Ticket #2468* 

*$50 Gift Cetificate *​


----------



## Lacie's Mom

*Prize 8 - *Donated by LadysMom (Marj & Bailey) - $25 Gift Certificate for Bows of Winner's Choice.* Won by Gracie's Mom (Tori, Gracie and Gus) - Ticket #2371*

Example of Bows


----------



## lmillette

I love the Christmas Ornaments!! Christmas is my absolute favorite time of year!!! Claire sure is talented!


----------



## Lacie's Mom

We have a lot of great prizes that I will be posting in the next few days. Just keep watching this thread.


----------



## Lacie's Mom

*Prize 9 - *Donated by mysugarbears (Debbie and her fluffs) - Stroller in winner's choice of colors (Navy, Pink, Gray, Zebra, Leopard, Camouflage, Pink Plaid, Blue Plaid, Pink Grid, Blue Grid, Red, Yellow, Purple, or Black).* Won by barb and the boys (Barb) - Ticket #2140*


----------



## Lacie's Mom

*Prize 10 - *Donated by allheart (Christine, Leo, Mia and Ana) - customer made outfit (for either boy or girl fluff) made and designed by Sharon Aydletl Hoefelmeyer. Sharon designs most of the beautiful clothese that you see Christine's 3 wearing. Here are some example's of Sharon's work.
*Won by Sylie (Sylvia and MiMi) - Ticket # 2329*


----------



## Lacie's Mom

*Prize 11 - *Donated by Lacie's Mom (Lynn, Lacie, Tilly and Secret) Susan Lanci Cuddle Cup Bed (Winner's Choice of fabric/color) *Won by Harry's Mom (Debbie and Sprite) - Ticket #2361*


----------



## LJSquishy

Oh, goodness, Preston would love that cuddle cup!!!


----------



## Snowbody

So far, so many great prizes. I know this is going to cost me.


----------



## Lacie's Mom

*Prize 12 -* Donated by Tanner's Mom -- a Tanner Tog of Winner's Choice. Example below. *Won by Yukki (Cookie, Yukki and Genkki) - Ticket #2088*


----------



## Lacie's Mom

*Prize 13 - *Donated by The A Team (Pat and Crew) - 45" foldable xPen *Won by Rocky's Mom (Dianne and Rocky) - Ticket #2293*


----------



## Lacie's Mom

*Prize 14 - *Donated by cyndrae (Cindy, Lilly and Daisy) - Maltese sculpture by Sally's Bit of Clay *Won by ladysmom (Marj and Bailey) - Ticket #2290*


----------



## Lacie's Mom

*Prize 15 - *Donated by Lacie's Mom (Lynn, Lacie, Tilly and Secret) - Custom designed 12 x 12 scrapbook (12 pages) of your fluff(s). Winner will supply digital pictures. Scrapbook is not digital. Many scrapbook designs to choose from. These are just examples.* Won by Dixie's Mom (Elaine and Dixie) - Ticket # 2094*


----------



## Lacie's Mom

*Prize 16 - *Donated by snowbody (Sue and Tyler) - XS Kwigy-Bo Multi Colored Sweater *Won by ckanen2n (Carole and Giovanni) - Ticket #2474*


----------



## Lacie's Mom

*Prize 17 - *Donated by KAG (Kerry) - Madan Handpainted Maltese Red Brush and Red Madan Comb* Won by cyndrae (Cindy, Lilly and Daisey) - Ticket #2077*


----------



## Lacie's Mom

*Prize 18 - *Donated by snowbody (Sue and Tyler) - XS Cute Chick Tank *Won by The A Team (Pat, Ava, Abbey and Mona Lisa) - Ticket #2057*


----------



## Lacie's Mom

*Prize 19 - *Donated by Madison's Mom (Glenda, Madison, Axel and Paxton) - Toss and Shake Toy and Hide a Squirrel Toy *Won by MoonDog (Robin, Phoebe Trixiebell and Griffin) - Ticket #2241*


----------



## Lacie's Mom

*Prize 20 - *Donated by Katkoota (Kat, Snowy and Crystal) - Personalized KatkootaToonz of your fluff. Example:*Won by MoonDog (Robin, Phoebe Trixiebell and Griffin) - Ticket #2240*


----------



## Lacie's Mom

We have soooooooooooooooooooooo many fabulous prizes with so many more to post. Watch for more prizes in the next few days.

Now -- start making those donations to the rescue organizations so that you can win one or more of these fabulous prizes. 

Although I'm not eligible to win -- I know there are so many of these prizes that I love, Love, LOVE!!!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom

*Prize 21 - *Donated by KAG (Kerry and her 3 girls) - Purple Madan Brush (with handpainted Maltese) and Purple Madan Comb *Won by CorkieYorkie (Courtney and her fluffs)) - Ticket #2196*


----------



## Lacie's Mom

*Prize 22 - *Donated by snowbody (Sue and Tyler) - xs Boots and Barley Heart Tank *Won by linzfair (Lindsay) - Ticket #2069*


----------



## Lacie's Mom

*Prize 23 - *Donated by lmillette (Lindsay and Opey) - Handmade Maltese Bracelet (size can be adjusted for winner's wrist size). *Won by bailey&me (Nida and Bailey) - Ticket #2127*


----------



## Lacie's Mom

*Prize 24 - *Donated by Plenty Pets 20 (Edie and Hope)) - Banana Bed *Won by Madison's Mom (Glenda and her 3 fluffs)) - Ticket #2445*


----------



## Lacie's Mom

*Prize 25 - *Donated by Madison's Mom (Glenda, Madison, Axel and Paxton) - Mastese Nick Nacks (Note Pad/Holder, Keychain and Maltese Plaque) *Won by StevieB (Celete and Stevie)) - Ticket #2445*


----------



## Lacie's Mom

*Prize 26 - *Donated by mysugarbears (Debbie and her 5 fluffs) - Soft sided xPen - 33" *Won by njdrake (Jane and her 3 girls) - Ticket #2108*


----------



## Lacie's Mom

*Prize 27 - *Donated by snowbody (Sue and Tyler) - S Boots and Barkley Sparkely Skull Tank *Won by mysugarbears (Debbie and her 5 fluffs) - Ticket #2027*


----------



## Summergirl73

Wow look at all these amazing prizes! So many generous people!


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Adding more wonderful prizes.


----------



## Lacie's Mom

*Prize 28 - *Donated by lmillette (Lindsay and Opey) - Gift Basket full of toys, treats, doggie clothes and other fun items.*Won by maglily (Brenda and Jodi) - Ticket #2246*


----------



## Lacie's Mom

*Prize 29 - *Donated by revabk2 (Reva, Bogie and Cassie) - Thinsulate Warm Winter Coat *Won by LJSquishy (Lisa and her fluffs) - Ticket #2306*


----------



## Lacie's Mom

*Prize 30 - *Donated by Katkoota (Kat, Snowy and Crystal) - Adorable KatkootaToonz of your fluff - done by Kat. Example below:*Won by bonsmom (Gem and Rocco) - Ticket #2086*


----------



## Lacie's Mom

*Prize 31 - *Donated by KAG (Kerry and her 3 girls) - Handpainted Apple Green Madan Brush and Apple Green Madan Comb.*Won by luvmyboys (Laura, Dusty and Jasper) - Ticket #2429*


----------



## Lacie's Mom

*Prize 32 - *Donated by snowbody (Sue and Tyler) - S Kwigy Bo Prince Tank*Won by lmillette (Lindsey and Opey) - Ticket #2017*


----------



## Lacie's Mom

I still have some great prizes to add, so please start getting your donations into the Rescue Organizations so I can issue your tickets to win these FABULOUS ITEMS!!!


----------



## michellerobison

Lacie's Mom said:


> *Prize 13 - *Donated by The A Team (Pat and Crew) - 45" foldable xPen


I have one of these,they're the best for travel!

I gotta get a donation together. I'm so late at getting to this,.:blush:


----------



## Lacie's Mom

*Prize 33- *Bracelet - handmade and designed and donated by Yukki (Cookie, Yukki and Genki)*Won by snowbody (Sue and Tyler) - Ticket #2263*


----------



## Lacie's Mom

*Prize 34 - *Donated by Yung and Spoiled Maltese - Lifetime SM Membership*Won by *Missy* (Melissa) - Ticket #2238*


----------



## Lacie's Mom

*Prize 35 - *Donated by snowbody (Sue and Tyler) - S Kwigy Bo Pink Beaded Sweater*Won by allheart (Christine, Mia, Leo and Ana) - Ticket #2286*


----------



## Lacie's Mom

*Prize 36 - *Donated by Yukki (Cookie, Yukki and Genki)) - Handmade Necklace -- designed by Cookie *Won by Plenty Pets 20 (Edie and Hope) - Ticket #2455*


----------



## Lacie's Mom

*Prize 37 - *Donated by revabk2 (Reva, Cassie and Bogie) - Warm Winter Coat -- Model Not included. *Won by mysugarbears (Debbie and her 5 fluffs) - Ticket #2019*


----------



## Lacie's Mom

*Prize 38 - *Donated by MoonDog (Robin, Phoebe Trixiebell and Griffin) - Hand blown and designed (by Robin) Maltese Glass bottle stopper.*Won by The A Team (Pat and her 6 fluffs) - Ticket #2053*


----------



## Lacie's Mom

*Prize 39 - *Donated by Yukki (Cookie, Yukki and Genki) - Necklace and Earring Set designed and handmade by Cookie *Won by cyndrae (Cindy, Lilly and Daisy) - Ticket #2118*


----------



## LJSquishy

Wow, Cookie makes beautiful jewelry!


----------



## MoonDog

Lacie's Mom said:


> *Prize 38 - *Donated by MoonDog (Robin, Phoebe Trixiebell and Griffin) - Hand blown and designed (by Robin) Maltese Glass bottle stopper.


This is the bottle stopper I made for my breeder. I haven't made the "prize" one yet but hope to this weekend. I'm thinking I'll jazz it up a little more! :chili:


----------



## Lacie's Mom

So Robin - are you saying that you're planning on putting dancing chili peppers on the bottle stopper???:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## MoonDog

Lacie's Mom said:


> So Robin - are you saying that you're planning on putting dancing chili peppers on the bottle stopper???:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


:HistericalSmiley:Well I suppose I could do that!!! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## yukki

That bottle stopper is adorable!!!! All the prizes are amazing!!!! I'm so excited!

(P.S. Thank you so much, Lisa, for the kind words)


----------



## Sylie

yukki said:


> That bottle stopper is adorable!!!! All the prizes are amazing!!!! I'm so excited!
> 
> (P.S. Thank you so much, Lisa, for the kind words)



I also think your jewelry is beautiful. And anybody who knows me will tell you what a picky ****** I am when it comes to jewelry.


----------



## yukki

Sylvia, thank you also for the kind words. Making jewelry is a hobby I started last year and I absolutely love it. It is a great creative outlet for me. I was thrilled when Lynn said that jewelry would be appropriate for the raffle. I am just so happy I could contribute to the cause!!


----------



## Sylie

yukki said:


> Sylvia, thank you also for the kind words. Making jewelry is a hobby I started last year and I absolutely love it. It is a great creative outlet for me. I was thrilled when Lynn said that jewelry would be appropriate for the raffle. I am just so happy I could contribute to the cause!!


The cause, yes. We all contribute to animal rescue, but the raffle is fun. Really, wonderful prizes, such as yours makes it a fun game and encourages us to contribute more for the fun of winning a wonderful prize. I, however, think that the best prizes are those we can make ourselves, prizes that nobody can just go out and buy...and prizes that leave us with some money to contribute to rescue, with the hope of maybe winning somebody's wonderful hand-made prize. Now, I also appreciate that people who don't have the time to make wonderful things give such generous prizes. Personally, I have more time than money, but others have more money than time. Either way is great.

We have fun. Rescues benefit. :chili:


----------



## Lacie's Mom

I'm in love with the jewelry that Cookie made -- it's just beautiful.


----------



## Lacie's Mom

*Prize 40 - *Donated by Jenny at TopLinePets (http://www.toplinepets.com) - Pet Silk Bright White Shampoo and Pet Silk Leave-In Conditioner.*Won by revakb2 (Reva, Cassie and Bogie) - Ticket #2227*


----------



## Lacie's Mom

*Prize 41 - *Donated by Jenny at TopLinePets (http://www.toplinepets.com) - Isle of Dog Tearless Puppy Shampoo and Isle of Dog Red Berries and Champagne Deodorant Spray*Won by michellerobinson (Michelle and her 5 fluffs) - Ticket #2309*


----------



## Lacie's Mom

*Prize 42 - *Donated by Jenny at TopLinePets (http://www.toplinepets.com) - Duck Egg Babies Toy with replacemenet eggs.*Won by Spunsilk (Jeanne and her fluffs) - Ticket #2452*


----------



## revakb2

What great prizes. I hope I win.


----------



## Lacie's Mom

*Prize 43 - *Donated by Jenny at TopLinePets (http://www.toplinepets.com) - Warren London set of 5 Pawdicure Pens*Won by Fleurfelys (Gaelle and fluffs) - Ticket #2412*


----------



## Lacie's Mom

*Prize 44 - *Donated by Jenny at TopLinePets (http://www.toplinepets.com) - Penguin Egg Babies Toy with replacemenet eggs.*Won by donnad (Donna, Chole and Summer) - Ticket #2401*


----------



## maggieh

Check out the raffle prizes and let's show the world what SM can do for rescue!


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Check out post #44 and the adorable bottle stopper that Robin made over the weekend. The picture I had used was an example -- but this is the real one she made for the Rescue Raffle. I think it's adorable.

*We have some great prizes this year and it only takes a $5 donation to the rescue or no kill shelter of your choice to be enetered in the drawing. $5 goes a long way when we add it all together. *


----------



## The A Team

Man, am I glad I'm in the raffle again this year! The prizes are fabulous!!!!!

The jewelry is GORGEOUS! ....and of course that wine bottle stopper would be put to good use :blush::aktion033:

So many wonderful prizes to win!! Each time I come to this thread, I have to look through the whole thing all over again :chili: ...it makes me happy.


----------



## Sylie

I must apologize profusely, but I am not going to be able to donate the prize of the toy dog album. I ordered double prints, thinking I might make two, but none of them were good. I finally came to understand that the original submissions were reduced to the point that I couldn't even get a clear print on a one inch picture. I tried to do anything, Tracy (TLR) lent her expertise, but the bottom line is that pictures pulled from SM have had the resolution reduced to the extent that they are not printable.

I will still offer the photo album, which is 9x9, handmade with archival papers, a copper coil and 25 sheets. I will include a white pen, a gold pen, and photo tabs, so that you can enjoy making your own photo album or scrap book.

For this raffle I have to withdraw the intended prize, but I will continue to work on it for the future...which will mean that you, my dear friends, will need to submit full resolution photos.

I will try to come up with another good prize using our wonderful pictures.


----------



## Snowbody

Sylvia - don't worry. It would have been lovely but given the quality of the photos I know you didn't want to disappoint anyone. Thanks so much for trying. There are tons of prizes and the do it yourself album will be great. :wub:


----------



## The A Team

Sylie said:


> For this raffle I have to withdraw the intended prize, but I will continue to work on it for the future...which will mean that you, my dear friends, will need to submit full resolution photos.
> 
> I will try to come up with another good prize using our wonderful pictures.


Hey, that's right! and completely understandable!! I forgot that SM automatically resizes the pictures!!! If you decide to try this again in the future, have us all e-mail the pics to you!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lacie's Mom

*Prize 45 - *Donated by njdrake (Jane and her 3 girls) - Juicy iPhone 4 Case*Won by 08Chrissy08 (Chrissy and fluffs) - Ticket #2314*


----------



## Lacie's Mom

*Prize 46 - *Donated by njdrake (Jane) - Coach iPad Sleeve*Won by Crystal&Zoe (Crystal, Zoe, Jett and Callie) - Ticket #2316*


----------



## Lacie's Mom

*Prize 47 - *Donated by njdrake (Jane) - Maltese Note Pad Holder -- is also magnetic and can be used on refrigerator.*Won by KAG (Kerry and fluffs) - Ticket #2388*


----------



## Lacie's Mom

*Prize 48 - *Donated by njdrake (Jane) - XXS (2-6lbs) "High Maintenance" T-Shirts by All Stars.*Won by The A Team (Ava and company) - Ticket #2055*


----------



## Lacie's Mom

*Prize 49 - *Donated by njdrale (Jane) - S Monkey Daze "Boys" T-Shirt.*Won by snowbody (Sue & Tyler) - Ticket #2272*


----------



## Lacie's Mom

*Prize 50 - *Donated by Sylie (Sylvia and MiMi) - Scrapbook and Scrapbook Supplies*Won by ask4us (Anna) - Ticket #2304*


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Last special prize added


----------



## Summergirl73

All of these wonderful and generous prizes. What a blessing! Now it's time to get our donations in and get that total up  .


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

Lynn, I am so sorry for not getting prizes in for the raffle sooner ... but, if it's not too late ... I would like for you to add these for me. 

I'm having a problem sending emails today ... so, thus why I am posting this directly here.

Two blankies from *All About Me Blankies* ... 

Maybe one raffle prize blankie for a boy ... and the other blankie for a girl? 

The raffle prize winners can choose any fabric and design with the names of their fluff baby ... and, the raffle prize gifts include the Malt embroidery under the name chosen. There are sooooo many color and design choices.

Examples below are one of Snowball's blankies that he often uses in his carseat. The other blankie is Bounce's blankie. Linda can verify ... but, I think the picture that is not as bright is closest to the color of Bounce's blankie. (a picture I had taken before mailing) I just wanted both sides to be seen.

Lynn, I will PM you with further information in regard to how the winners can contact Vicki Gulgin if they do not already know her.


----------



## Lacie's Mom

*Prize 51 - *Donated by Snowball Pie's Mommi (Marie and Snowball) -- custom made and personalized blanket.*Won by Hunter's Mom (Erin and Hunter) - Ticket #2278*


----------



## Lacie's Mom

*Prize 52 - *Donated by socalyte (Jackie, Cozette and Pippa) - Danbury Mint Maltese Plate "Floral Delights" by Michele Amatrula Limited Edition Plate from the Maltese Collection.*Won by summergirl73 (Bridget and Lady Bella) - Ticket #2045*


----------



## Lacie's Mom

*Prize 53 - *Donated by Snowball Pie's Mommi (Marie and Snowball) -- custom made and personalized blanket. Marie says that Snowball is NOT included.*Won by njdrake (Jane and her 3 girls) - Ticket #2101* 
And I want one of these for ME -- in a HUMAN SIZE. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: Looks so snuggly.


----------



## Furbabies mom

Snowball not included......Oh Shoot!!!


----------



## maggieh

Lacie's Mom said:


> *Prize 53 - *Donated by Snowball Pie's Mommi (Marie and Snowball) -- custom made and personalized blanket. Marie says that Snowball is NOT included.
> 
> :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: Looks so snuggly.


So just how many tickets do we need to buy to win Snowball????? :w00t:


----------



## Lacie's Mom

*Prize 54 - *Donated by Sylvia and MiMi (Sylie) - 12 5x7 "Wind-Up Toy" Blank Notecards. *Won by JMM (Jackie) - Ticket #2060*


----------



## Lacie's Mom

*Prize 55 - *Donated by KAG (Kerry and her 3 girls) - Purple Madan Brush (with handpainted Maltese) and Purple Madan Comb*Won by maggieh (Maggie, Sweetness and Tessa) - Ticket #2190*


----------



## Lacie's Mom

*Prize 56 - *Donated by KAG (Kerry and her 3 girls) - Green Madan Brush (with handpainted Maltese) and Green Madan Comb*Won by lmillette (Lindsey and Opey) - Ticket #2209*


----------



## Bailey&Me

Great prizes!!!


----------



## Sylie

There are so many wonderful prizes. We need to keep the momentum going. We need to perk up our ears. The raffle is ultimately about helping rescue organizations, but the raffle is about having some fun while we do that.

Please, everybody..join in the fun. Whatever you can give...even five dollars will give you a chance to join in the raffle. The prizes are outrageous. Please, make a small contribution and join in the fun.


----------



## CorkieYorkie

MoonDog said:


> This is the bottle stopper I made for my breeder. I haven't made the "prize" one yet but hope to this weekend. I'm thinking I'll jazz it up a little more! :chili:


omg LOVE.... how much would you charge for that? ;-) just in case i don't win it! soooo many amazing prizes!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom

*Prize 57* - Donated by ckanen2n (Carole and Giovannie) - xs Carrier Bag*Won by Sylie (Sylvia and MiMi) - Ticket #2322*


----------



## Lacie's Mom

*Prize 58* - Donated by ckanen2n (Carole and Giovannie) - XS Ruff Ruuf Couture PupCake Shirt*Won by Orla (Orla and Milo) - Ticket #2253*


----------



## Snowbody

OMG - Lynn - I just realized that TODAY'S THE DAY.:chili::chili: Wow, so exciting. I have to get Tyler to cross his paws. :thumbsup:
I'll be paying my cousin a condolence (shiva) call this afternoon, so will have to check back when I get home.
:dothewave:GOOD LUCK, EVERYONE:dothewave: And thanks for doing this, Lynn!!!:hugging:


----------



## Lacie's Mom

*Prize 59* - donated by DonnaD - $25 Gift Certificate to store of winner's choosing.*Won by snowbody (Sue and Tyler) - Ticket #2268* 

*GIFT CERTIFICATE*


----------



## ckanen2n

Wait! I'm not entered yet - How do I enter?


----------



## Orla

ckanen2n said:


> Wait! I'm not entered yet - How do I enter?


I think it's too late now


----------



## Snowbody

ckanen2n said:


> Wait! I'm not entered yet - How do I enter?


Carole - you get entries by donating to a pet charity and then PMing or e-mailing the receipt to Lynn who gives you a ticket for each $5. But drawing is in 40 minutes.


----------



## ckanen2n

I emailed Lynn my donation to NCMR! good luck everyone!


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Bump


----------



## socalyte

Ok so will the prizes won be listed in the first post or the end of the thread? I'm so excited! Good luck everyone!


----------



## Lacie's Mom

The winners are listed next to each prize.


----------



## Lacie's Mom

The Raffle drawing is finished. Congratulations to all of the winner and thanks to all for your generosity to rescue!!!


----------



## Orla

Lacie's Mom said:


> *Prize 58* - Donated by ckanen2n (Carole and Giovannie) - XS Ruff Ruuf Couture PupCake Shirt*Won by Orla (Orla and Milo) - Ticket #2253*


OMG!! That is insane! Literally 5 seconds before I refreshed the page I was hoping I'd win this! :w00t::w00t::w00t:


----------



## michellerobison

Lacie's Mom said:


> *Prize 19 - *Donated by Madison's Mom (Glenda, Madison, Axel and Paxton) - Toss and Shake Toy and Hide a Squirrel Toy *Won by MoonDog (Robin, Phoebe Trixiebell and Griffin) - Ticket #2241*


 
Furbabies mom gave my fluffers the Hid a Squirrel ,they love it...


----------



## Furbabies mom

Congratulations to ALL the winners!!! What a great group of people to donate to our little white fluffs! I am happy to be part of this group!


----------



## Sylie

This was so much fun. I checked this thread about 20 times today...lol. It seems that so many of the prizes were so completely appropriate...a perfect match...for instance Pat winning the xxs small shirt that reads "high maintenance." Lol.

And I can't believe I won two wonderful prizes. I am stunned!

Thank you, Lynn for all your work in making the raffle a success.

Thank you one and all for the fabulous prizes you donated.

Thank you everyone for donating to help little animals get the care and love they deserve.


----------



## bonsmom

Lacie's Mom said:


> *Prize 30 - *Donated by Katkoota (Kat, Snowy and Crystal) - Adorable KatkootaToonz of your fluff - done by Kat. Example below:*Won by bonsmom (Gem and Rocco) - Ticket #2086*


How exciting, original art of my cutie! 
Fabulous job organizing and running the raffle, as always Lynn!


----------



## MoonDog

michellerobison said:


> Furbabies mom gave my fluffers the Hid a Squirrel ,they love it...


 
Wooo Hooo!!! I've been wanting to get a Hid a Squirrel for Griffin!!! :chili:


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Robin -- the Hide a Squarrel is truly Tilly's very favorite toy -- except for some totally ugly cow that I've had to sew back together more than 20 times. LOL

Anyway -- she loves the little squirrels and being able to find the in the tree trunk.


----------



## bellaratamaltese

Lynn did you ever get my donation copy? I pm'd it to you last week but realized I never got any ticket numbers


----------



## Lacie's Mom

I love the Rescue Raffle -- love the generosity of the SM group -- wonderful prizes and lots of money to help the little fluffs. I'm so proud to be a part of this group.

But I must admit that the actual day of the raffle is kind of frantic for me. I get a lot of last minute donations (which is wonderful) but I have to track everything so carefully and then we have several of my co-workers pull the numbers and I have to record all the winners. 

Anyway, I think I have a headache and Secret and I are going home for the day. 

Again -- thank all of your for your generosity and HEART!!!!


----------



## njdrake

Yea!! I love the things I won and I LOVE this raffle! :chili::chili:
Thanks so much Lynn for making it a success again this year :thumbsup:

CONGRATULATIONS to all the winner including the rescues :wub:


----------



## michellerobison

Lacie's Mom said:


> *Prize 41 - *Donated by Jenny at TopLinePets (http://www.toplinepets.com) - Isle of Dog Tearless Puppy Shampoo and Isle of Dog Red Berries and Champagne Deodorant Spray*Won by michellerobinson (Michelle and her 5 fluffs) - Ticket #2309*


Oooh my fluff nuggets will smell good enough to eat...:w00t:


----------



## Maglily

How exciting, Jodi won a beautiful prize! thanks so much for everything Lynn!


----------



## Snowbody

artytime:I'm so excited :chili::chili: We won a beautiful bracelet donated by Yukki, an adorable outfit for Tyler donated by Jane and a gift certificate that Donna D donated. We feel very lucky.:ThankYou: 
Congratulations to all the winners, the pet and rescue organizations and shelters who benefitted from the money raised and to Lynn for running an amazing Rescue Raffle again this year. :good post - perfect


----------



## edelweiss

I am still in shock, and still doing the happy dance!!!!!! I have never won much & *never lst place*! I am over the moon thrilled. We actually needed this won item! I feel so blessed. I am also so happy as I read the list of winners, so many seem so especially fitted! 
I really, really appreciate all those who contributed, and those who participated as well. What a great way to support our favorite shelters/rescues/less fortunate---I will always be grateful for such an opportunity. And, at least for this yr. it is a win-win! Congratulations to all winners, supporters and losers. We are all winners in the end for our little babies.


----------



## Maglily

The amount raised $5000 + is so impressive. It's amazing really.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe

Wowza! I had someone donate tickets to me!! And I won!! Maybe I need to go to Vegas because I never win anything. lol 

Thank you so much to that special someone(s) that donated tickets to me. What a truly lovely thing to do and perfect timing to help bring my mood up a bit.

Love my prize! Thank you so much Jane!!!


----------



## edelweiss

Crystal&Zoe said:


> Wowza! I had someone donate tickets to me!! And I won!! Maybe I need to go to Vegas because I never win anything. lol
> 
> Thank you so much to that special someone(s) that donated tickets to me. What a truly lovely thing to do and perfect timing to help bring my mood up a bit.
> 
> Love my prize! Thank you so much Jane!!!



Crystal, I am so thrilled someone had the foresight to donate to you and bring your spirits up!!!!! What a joy for that person who ever she/he may be.


----------



## Summergirl73

Wow!!! Bella and I won 2 fabulous prizes  . Thanks so much to everyone who donated, contributed financially or through endless hours of coordinating this huge event, and to everyon who lifted up prayers. SM rocks!


----------



## Madison's Mom

Yay! What fun and a HUGE amount to help our furry friends! I didn't get to follow the winnings closely this year- I've taken a short leave from work and I'm at my daughter's house in Louisiana helping out while she is on bed rest before her baby comes in a couple of months-but sure enjoyed reading through the winners just now!

Congratulations to all SMers on your winnings and on your generous donations!


----------



## Sylie

Lacie's Mom said:


> I love the Rescue Raffle -- love the generosity of the SM group -- wonderful prizes and lots of money to help the little fluffs. I'm so proud to be a part of this group.
> 
> But I must admit that the actual day of the raffle is kind of frantic for me. I get a lot of last minute donations (which is wonderful) but I have to track everything so carefully and then we have several of my co-workers pull the numbers and I have to record all the winners.
> 
> Anyway, I think I have a headache and Secret and I are going home for the day.
> :ThankYou::hugging:Sweet dreams after a job well done. You should sleep really well tonight, comforted by the knowledge that you did a really good job. Sweet dreams, dear friend.
> Again -- thank all of your for your generosity and HEART!!!!


:happy:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

Sylie said:


> This was so much fun. I checked this thread about 20 times today...lol. It seems that so many of the prizes were so completely appropriate...a perfect match...for instance Pat winning the xxs small shirt that reads "high maintenance." Lol.
> 
> And I can't believe I won two wonderful prizes. I am stunned!
> 
> Thank you, Lynn for all your work in making the raffle a success.
> 
> Thank you one and all for the fabulous prizes you donated.
> 
> Thank you everyone for donating to help little animals get the care and love they deserve.


I could not have expressed it more eloquently than Sylvia has here. 

I'd like to add that the most wonderful and magical surprise happened for me last evening. I was sharing with Felix all of the fabulous prizes that were part of the raffle. However, there was one very special prize that I loved and dreamed of winning from the very beginning ... and, that was to have a hand painted ornament of Snowball ... from Claire. (I have another beautiful hand painted ornament of Snowball that Lynn gifted us with ... and I will post it soon). 

I have always been awed by the gorgeous paintings created by Claire. So, this has been a dream come true ... to have won the prize I was dreaming to win! I had to pinch myself to believe it is true. Thank you so much, Claire for contributing such a wonderful prize to our rescue raffle. Like Lynn ... it is a treasure that will be on display and cherished all year round.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

Congratulations to all the winners of these fabulous prizes! I was blessed with donated tickets from someone, and though I didn't win...I know the rescues DID!

Lynn as always you did a fantastic job of organizing this!!!


----------



## maggieh

Lacie's Mom said:


> *Prize 55 - *Donated by KAG (Kerry and her 3 girls) - Purple Madan Brush (with handpainted Maltese) and Purple Madan Comb*Won by maggieh (Maggie, Sweetness and Tessa) - Ticket #2190*


I didn't see this until this morning! Thank you Kerry!!! And thank you Lynn for coordinating the raffle again this year - it really is awesome how we all pull through for fluffs in need.

And, thank you all of the fluff lovers of Spoiled Maltese!!!! You rock!!!!!

Maggie


----------



## aprilb

Congrats to all the winners!:chili::chili: I have never seen so many great prizes..looking forward to next year..:wub:


----------



## Sylie

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> I could not have expressed it more eloquently than Sylvia has here.
> 
> I'd like to add that the most wonderful and magical surprise happened for me last evening. I was sharing with Felix all of the fabulous prizes that were part of the raffle. However, there was one very special prize that I loved and dreamed of winning from the very beginning ... and, that was to have a hand painted ornament of Snowball ... from Claire. (I have another beautiful hand painted ornament of Snowball that Lynn gifted us with ... and I will post it soon).
> 
> I have always been awed by the gorgeous paintings created by Claire. So, this has been a dream come true ... to have won the prize I was dreaming to win! I had to pinch myself to believe it is true. Thank you so much, Claire for contributing such a wonderful prize to our rescue raffle. Like Lynn ... it is a treasure that will be on display and cherished all year round.


When I saw that Marie won Claire's beautiful ornament was so happy. I just knew she would be thrilled. That is an example of the how well so many of the prizes were matched to the winners. Of course, anyone would have been thrilled to win such a beautiful prize, but Marie especially.


----------



## plenty pets 20

Lynn, I don't think I actually won the necklace. My tickets started with 2456 and the number on the ticket for that is 2455. Thanks for all your hard work. Edie


----------



## Malt Shoppe

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> I could not have expressed it more eloquently than Sylvia has here.
> 
> I'd like to add that the most wonderful and magical surprise happened for me last evening. I was sharing with Felix all of the fabulous prizes that were part of the raffle. However, there was one very special prize that I loved and dreamed of winning from the very beginning ... and, that was to have a hand painted ornament of Snowball ... from Claire. (I have another beautiful hand painted ornament of Snowball that Lynn gifted us with ... and I will post it soon).
> 
> I have always been awed by the gorgeous paintings created by Claire. So, this has been a dream come true ... to have won the prize I was dreaming to win! I had to pinch myself to believe it is true. Thank you so much, Claire for contributing such a wonderful prize to our rescue raffle. Like Lynn ... it is a treasure that will be on display and cherished all year round.


 Marie, it will be my honor to paint your beautiful Snowball on an ornament for you. I'm glad you are so happy with your winning. Just select the image you wish to have on your special ornament, email it to me and it will be done. Email: [email protected] 
 Just give me a little time; my son and gr'son are leaving this morning to make a 1500 mile trip to relocate here with me until they find their own place. Consequently, I'm in the throws of reorganizing my house to accomodate my new residents.
 I'm so glad you are happy with your win.


----------



## donnad

Congratulations to all the winners and a big thank you to all who donated gifts and money to the rescue!

Thank you to Lynn for doing such a great job as usual!


----------



## Barb and the boys

Thank you:chili:Thank you:chili: Thank you:chili: I won the stroller:aktion033:

I want to thank everyone who donated prizes, everyone who donated to the rescues and most of all Lynn, who is magical at what she does:aktion033:

I saw I won on my Iphone, but I don't log on with it.

This is so fun, my birthday is on Saturday, so this is an early present (sort of from my Twinkie)

Again thanks to such a wonderful group :wub::wub:
Barb & Twinkie (Sparky at the bridge)


----------



## Rocky's Mom

WOW...Congratulations to all the winners! Thank you to who ever it was that donated tickets for me. I didn't win, but I was happy to be included. Till next year!:chili:


----------



## yukki

I just logged in tonight and saw that the results were in! YAY! 

The SM folks are the most amazing group of people. It warms my heart to know that there are so many wonderful people out in the world who care so much about the unfortunate little fluffs that need us so.

Lynn, thank you so much for putting this together and for all you do for SM. You are an amazing woman and give so much of yourself to others. This has been fun! Thanks again!!


----------



## StevieB

Woo Hoo! Thank you Lynn! This was so fun!!! Great job!


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Some of you that say that you didn't win better check again. For example, Dianne -- you and Rocky won Prize #13 (in Post #14) -- the xpen donated by Pat (The A Team).


----------



## Katkoota

I love the total $ collected for the fluffs in need  

Congrats to all the winners at the raffle :chili:

Thanks Lynn for your hard work at putting yet another wonderful resuce raffle :hugging:


----------



## Rocky's Mom

OH MY GOSH...I CAN'T BELIEVE I WON THIS, THANK YOU SO MUCH PAT!:chili:



Lacie's Mom said:


> *Prize 13 - *Donated by The A Team (Pat and Crew) - 45" foldable xPen *Won by Rocky's Mom (Dianne and Rocky) - Ticket #2293*


----------



## Rocky's Mom

lol, never thought I'd win anything because I NEVER win anything! LOL, thank you to you Lynn, for putting this together and thank you Pat for donating such a wonderful gift! :chili::chili::chili:



Lacie's Mom said:


> Some of you that say that you didn't win better check again. For example, Dianne -- you and Rocky won Prize #13 (in Post #14) -- the xpen donated by Pat (The A Team).


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

Malt Shoppe said:


> Marie, it will be my honor to paint your beautiful Snowball on an ornament for you. I'm glad you are so happy with your winning. Just select the image you wish to have on your special ornament, email it to me and it will be done. Email: [email protected]
> Just give me a little time; my son and gr'son are leaving this morning to make a 1500 mile trip to relocate here with me until they find their own place. Consequently, I'm in the throws of reorganizing my house to accomodate my new residents.
> I'm so glad you are happy with your win.


Claire, thank you so, so much!:tender: I still cannot believe that I was so blessed to win this wonderful prize.

I am deciding which picture to send you. I do not have any professional pictures of Snowball ... just the ones I am always taking. LOL However, I do have favorites ... so, give me another two or three days to decide and then I will email you.

I hope you enjoy the time with your son and Grandson. And, no worries as to any time frame. I am just grateful you are doing this for me, period. Thank you again, Claire. 



Sylie said:


> When I saw that Marie won Claire's beautiful ornament was so happy. I just knew she would be thrilled. That is an example of the how well so many of the prizes were matched to the winners. Of course, anyone would have been thrilled to win such a beautiful prize, but Marie especially.


Thank you so much, Sylvia.:smootch: I wouldn't be surprised when we talked on the phone (we talk about so much!) that I might have mentioned how much I would have loved to win one of the handpainted ornaments by Claire.

You do know though ... that I said your cards are my other favorite, too. :wub: 
Congratulations to Jackie!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

Lacie's Mom said:


> *Prize 51 - *Donated by Snowball Pie's Mommi (Marie and Snowball) -- custom made and personalized blanket.*Won by Hunter's Mom (Erin and Hunter) - Ticket #2278*


Congratulations, Erin and Hunter! I hope Hunter will love his new blankie. :wub::wub:

I PM'd you just a few minutes ago about Vicki's father in CCU in Pennsylvania ... he is in critical condition. So, she will not be home for at least two or three days. However, as soon as she hears from you, she and Debbie will start on the blankie when she returns.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

Lacie's Mom said:


> *Prize 53 - *Donated by Snowball Pie's Mommi (Marie and Snowball) -- custom made and personalized blanket. Marie says that Snowball is NOT included.*Won by njdrake (Jane and her 3 girls) - Ticket #2101*
> And I want one of these for ME -- in a HUMAN SIZE. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: Looks so snuggly.


I have already congratulated Jane! :chili:

I would like to share that I am having blankies made for all three of Jane's girls! I am doing this, because first of all ... I want to.:tender: And, because Jane has been so sweet and loving to me and Snowball ... without ever expecting anything in return.:wub:

I don't know how many times Jane has sent Snowball special cards from her girls ... Zoey, Tess, and Emy ... and, with special love notes.:heart: She even sent a picture of Snowball ... with a poem on it, especially written for him. Every time I look at that picture of Snowball and read the poem, it makes me smile and touches my heart. And, the Christmas cards with the girls pictures. I, on the otherhand ... have had a difficult time, especially during the holidays, getting cards in the mail. And, yet wonderful friends like Jane ... well, she still remembers us. 

So, I was thrilled to learn that Jane won one of the blankies. And, then I decided, I wanted Zoey, Tess, and Emy ... to each enjoy their own blankies. It's just my way of letting you know, Jane, that I appreciate you so much for all you have done for us. 

I was sharing with Jane in a PM ... that I still smile when looking back at the pictures of Snowball and his Christmas gifts from his first Secret Santa ... Jane and the girls. 

Thank you, beautiful Jane, for being such a loving and thoughtful friend. And, again, congratulations for winning one of the blankies! I couldn't be more happy for you. :smootch:


----------



## The A Team

Rocky's Mom said:


> OH MY GOSH...I CAN'T BELIEVE I WON THIS, THANK YOU SO MUCH PAT!:chili:


You are very welcome! I hope you enjoy it....those things come in handy sometimes!!


----------



## fleurdelys

Lacie's Mom said:


> *Prize 43 - *Donated by Jenny at TopLinePets (http://www.toplinepets.com) - Warren London set of 5 Pawdicure Pens*Won by Fleurfelys (Gaelle and fluffs) - Ticket #2412*



Thank you Jenny for the great prize. :chili::chili:
Thank you so much Lynn for organizing the raffle:wub:


----------



## 08chrissy08

To the person that gifted me a raffle ticket, I just want to say thank you SO much! That was so sweet and for such a great cause. Bless you!


----------



## Dixie's Mama

Wow we won! Thank you so much. I'd like to thank my secret ticket donator. That was really nice of you. :wub:


----------



## Dixie's Mama

Lacie's Mom said:


> *Prize 15 - *Donated by Lacie's Mom (Lynn, Lacie, Tilly and Secret) - Custom designed 12 x 12 scrapbook (12 pages) of your fluff(s). Winner will supply digital pictures. Scrapbook is not digital. Many scrapbook designs to choose from. These are just examples.* Won by Dixie's Mom (Elaine and Dixie) - Ticket # 2094*



Lynn I want to thank you for this great gift. With all my photos of Dixie this is wonderful for me. Message or email me and tell me what you need me to do please-when you have time. :blush: 

Another great raffle. Thanks to Lynn for all her hard work and organizational skills.


----------



## allheart

Lacie's Mom said:


> *Prize 10 - *Donated by allheart (Christine, Leo, Mia and Ana) - customer made outfit (for either boy or girl fluff) made and designed by Sharon Aydletl Hoefelmeyer. Sharon designs most of the beautiful clothese that you see Christine's 3 wearing. Here are some example's of Sharon's work.
> *Won by Sylie (Sylvia and MiMi) - Ticket # 2329*


 
:chili::chili: Oh please forgive me, I haven't been on the computer much at all. But I am tickled pink that dear sweet loving Sylivia, won this prize. Sylyvia, the prize is completely paid for, and have fun picking whateve you want. I love you sweetheart.

Lynn, God love you, thank you for putting this alltogether.

Much love,
Chrisitne.


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Christine -- don't know if you saw, but you won Prize #35 - the Pink Sweater donated by snowbody (Sue and Tyler).


----------



## allheart

Lacie's Mom said:


> Christine -- don't know if you saw, but you won Prize #35 - the Pink Sweater donated by snowbody (Sue and Tyler).


Lynn, I love you with all my heart. No, I didn't see that, and actually those tickets were purchased by someone special, annonomsly for me. How sweet. But Sue did PM me today to let me know. The Pink sweater is gorgeous. Oh I feel so grateful. 

Thank you dear Lynn, Thank you dear Sue, and thank to that very special sweet darling person, that bought rafflet tickets for me. 

Lynn, when Sue PM'd me, I was and am tickled to death.
Thank you :wub:


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Christine -- that precious sweater is very similar to the one that Tyler gave Secret for Christmas last year (as her Secret Santa Buddy). Now Secret and Ana can ALMOST be twins.


----------



## allheart

Lacie's Mom said:


> Christine -- that precious sweater is very similar to the one that Tyler gave Secret for Christmas last year (as her Secret Santa Buddy). Now Secret and Ana can ALMOST be twins.


 
Lynn, how exciting. I am sooooooo over the moon. It is just too sweet. And these were raffle tickets, that someone else so sweetly bought for me. 

Lynn, I will say it again, BLESS YOU, for putting this all together.

(pssst bet you Leo tries to wear that gorgeous sweater first :HistericalSmiley

Love you.


----------

